# What else can i fit?



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was wondering what your thoughts were on what I could fit in my tank. Here is what I have currently:

4x Neon tetras

4x Guppies

2x Plattys

1x Molly


Its a 20g tall with currently 2 live plants (I plan to add 2 more in the near future). Am I at capacity? If not, what else can I fit in the future? Thank you.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

If anything id say more plants and maybe +2 neons for better numbers on them


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

plants is about it, your stocked full


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

You could add a few more neons as mentioned above. That does depend on your maintenaince of the tank. More water changes allow bigger bio-loads and your filtering is also a major factor. Higher turnover rates and lots of bio-media also helps.


----------



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

I clean my tank once a week basically. Is that enough?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

You are, as noted above pretty much filledl up but you should ad a molly of the opposite sex. I give you my permission if you promise to do weekly half water changes. In truth, I have a 20 high with way more platties and guppies plus a few albino corys. All fish were born here and would have been fry food for my angels and other cichlids but they are just so darn attractive and have such a zest for life I would really miss them.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

How big are your water changes? And what other matinence do you do to the tank weekly?


----------



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the information! I'll consider adding 2 more neons and will definitely add some plants. Thanks!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I would think another molly would be way too much and if he has a male he'd need 2 females to keep them from being beaten up at times as with most livebearers I'm pretty sure


----------



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

SuckMyCichlids said:


> How big are your water changes? And what other matinence do you do to the tank weekly?


I do a 50% water change weekly and test the temperature of the water I add to make sure it matches that of my tank before I do anything. I also try and do weekly 5-in-one strip tests and keep them in my record. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would stay with what you got and be happy. Many times issues happen when you try and stretch out your tank. If your fish are happy and you have no health issues, leave it. If you want more fish get a bigger tank. A dinky 20g tank is nothing to try and stock to the hilt.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rose you need to be checking your ammonia, nitrites and nitrates as the tank hasn't cycled properly


----------



## rosefox911 (Jul 8, 2012)

Are there any test kits you guys would recommend that are available on amazon? I have the 5-in-1 strips from petco but those do not have ammonia.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get the API liquid test kit, Petco carries them as well


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Ditch the test strips and get an api freshwater master test kit, its a liquid test and its widely used throughout the community


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Order online....much cheaper.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I say find new homes for the platies and mollies and add some more neons, however everyone elses advice is very good as well. And I say add a bunch of plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Amadaca said:


> Why do people even buy high tanks? Fish are made to swim up and down as well as humans are designed to walk around backwards.


 :shrugs:


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Amadaca said:


> Why do people even buy high tanks? Fish are made to swim up and down as well as humans are designed to walk around backwards.


Tall aquaria do an excellant job of dispaying angels and discus et al. Basicaly all tall fish look better in relatively thin, tall tanks.
When choosing an aquarium for breeding I prefer twenty longs now that the old favorite 15 gallon seems to be no longer available. The old 15 was a shorter version of the twnty high, not the tall ten that is ocasionally seen.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Amadaca said:


> I guess, if your first priority is appearance over the fish's happiness and well-being.


And if your priority is fish happiness you'll let them swim free in a lake or river as nature intended.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyways..

Are there anymore questions you would like to ask about your tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Amadaca said:


> That is incredibly, stupifyingly weak.


Don't be rude,


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Amadaca said:


> Im not being rude.
> 
> I attacked the statement, not the person.


I forgive you, Amadaca, and stand by my original statement.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Amadaca said:


> Much to my embarrassment for you.


That is being rude to poster


----------

